
Copyright Math: a quantitative reasoning master class by Rob Reid - capo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/copyright-math-vies-with-string-theory-for-most-complex-profitable-potentially-ridiculous-theory-vid.ars
======
capo
Video: <http://www.ted.com/talks/rob_reid_the_8_billion_ipod.html>

